# Are Petipaws any good?



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

Are these rotary nail files any good.
I'm wondering if they are strong enough to use on a GSD's nails.
Does anyone use a particular brand and can recommend it?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

If I remember right I had not heard great things. Better for smaller dogs?? But at one point there was two on the market and one was better than the other and not sure now which one it was.

We use a dremel, would highly recommend it! Works excellent
I think we got it at home depot, there is all diff kinds and prices
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stor...=THDStoreFinder


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I haven't talked to one person who says they work on large dog nails. I just use my hubby's dremel (variable speed) - they can be purchased at any hardware store. I tried a rechargeable battery dremel, but it didn't seem strong enough either. This one plugs in and I have plenty of power for however long it takes me!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ohhhh, I got a dremel as an early Valentines present.....
First present in 10 years!








Nails are nubs now........









I have the cordless, and it does my pack of 7 nicely in one night.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

I also have a dremel. I got mine at walmart for only $20.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Save the money on the pedipaws and just get a dremel, you will save in the long run!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yup just go with the dremel, they are great! I've had the same one for about 5 years now.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

everybody's in agreement!


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

My mom uses one on all of her smaller dogs, she has 4 bichons and a wheaton terrier. That's the only way she can do their nails, they whine and holler like they are being murdered when she actually uses a nail trimmer. For the pedipaws, they all sit their still and let her use it. I haven't tried using it on my shepherd, so I don't know how it does on larger breeds.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Pedipaws worked for us, but it took FOREVER to grind down Nara's tough nails. She would literally fall asleep waiting for me to get finished. We switched to the dremel and what took hours (once a week) now takes less than 20 minutes (once every 2 weeks).

Also, here's the best dremel tutorial I've found for how to use it properly on dog nails:

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

You just have to make sure you don't hold the dremel against the nail too long or it will get too hot. Like the tutorial recommends, use 5, 6, or 7 speed, but never any higher/faster.

Good luck!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Grinding toes takes no more than 2 minutes per dog for me. I totally recommend using the coarse sandpaper and the highest speed as it gets the job done the fastest. The nails don't heat up and the dog doesn't have time to wiggle.


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone, it seems like the Dremmel is the best way to go
He's pretty laid back and doesn't mind me messing around with his feet, so I think I'll give this a try.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

SOOOOO How do you get yours dogs used to the dremel? My pup, though brave sometimes, is terrified of the bath, and don't think he will take to nail clipping very well! We use a Dremel on Giz and she shakes like she's having a siezure!


----------



## gt6mk31 (Aug 19, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> SOOOOO How do you get yours dogs used to the dremel? My pup, though brave sometimes, is terrified of the bath, and don't think he will take to nail clipping very well! We use a Dremel on Giz and she shakes like she's having a siezure!



Hi, I had never even thought of using a rotary tool until I read about it here. I just bought one and have used it a couple times. We have an 8 month old GSD and 9 year old husky/golden mix. Both dogs tolerated it well. 

We used a two person approach. I held the paw firmly and operated the tool. My daughter held the dog's collar and administered treats while praising and cooing at them.  I couldn't believe how well it went. My husband thought I was nuts and just knew it would never work. HA!

I did feel a little bad about the collar though. They only have their collars on when we are going bye-bye, so it was sort of a nasty trick.

If your puppy is really scared maybe someone can sort of wrap around the pup, holding it securely -- kind of like you wrap a scared child into your body.


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

I use a dremel rechargeable on both my gsds. Also, use 60 grit sand paper bands. When I first introduced it, I had them lay on their side and simply turned it on so they could hear it. When they stayed still, they got a Cheerio treat (they love em). then, I touched the dremel to their nail and treated when they stayed still. Eventually, (after 1 week of daily introductions with treats) I actually used the dremel. They closed their eyes and enjoyed it! Of course, they got a cheerio at the end and lots of praise for good behavior during their "pedicure." Now, when I say it's time for Mrs. Grinder, they both lay on their sides, wondering who will be first! Hope this helps!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I use a dremil tool as well, but I use it on the slowest speed. I'll try a faster speed next time.

I've tried to get her used to this tool, but she hates her feet being touched. I could understand if I every hurt her trimming her nails, but I have not. I smear a plate with peanut butter, get my husband to hold the plate and trim her nails while she is busy licking.

I thought by now she would be good, but she runs when she sees me bring out the red case.


----------

